# My wood greenhouse pictures plan



## greatgardener

Hello,

Since 2008 i operate a wood greenhouse at home.

I built this greenhouse ans i would like share to you my experiment when i built it. Big project for me. But, now im prepared to produce many tomatoes 

My greenhouse project, step by step

Cost: 800$ US with some recoveries wood, windows, doors

Result:


----------



## Meerkat

Thats a very nice greenhouse. Especially for $800.


----------



## Grimm

WOW! Have to have my DH take a look to see if we can do this.


----------



## greatgardener

Friends,

Im very frustrated... here this morning another 5 inchs of snow.... the spring dont begin... late spring.... my tomatoes plants still indoor under the lamps (seedlings table)....


----------



## Davarm

greatgardener, whats your greenhouse covered with, is that plastic? If so how often do you have to replace it and how is it in the wind?


----------



## Meerkat

Lowes 6 mil plastic kept up to 75 mph hurricane force winds.It did'nt start coming apart until the 3nd yr. Ours was a hoophouse made from pvc only. We are old and it was too far from house,this new is right beside the porch. We are still working on it.

Now we buy greenhouse plastic,a little over twice as much,but its suppose to last 4 yr.s .


----------



## greatgardener

Hello, I must change my plastic or polyethylene film 6 or 8 yeard after installation.

I begun to make some repair with Tuck tape...


----------



## PrepN4Good

VERY nice, gg!


----------



## *Andi

Very nice greenhouse and sorry about the snow.


----------



## greatgardener

Fall began... snow coming soon here... some repair and another season for my plastic cover


----------



## greatgardener

This year the spring is too late... maybe 1 month.

-43 degrees during this winter... a new temperature record

I heated my greenhouse..... no choice


----------

